# Architect for extension in South Dublin



## kjr (31 Aug 2010)

Can anyone recommend a architect for a house extension . There are many out there but I dont have any personal referrals so keen to hear from others with good experience that can recommend one.

Tks


----------



## TreeTiger (31 Aug 2010)

Sorry, haven't used an architect since buying my house quite a while ago now.  But if I were interested in finding one, I would look at houses I liked that were built or extended in recent years, look up the planning applications and find out who the architects were.

For example, if you are in Dun Laoghaire / Rathdown, you could click , type in the road name in the location box and see if you can find a particular house that the design interests you.  You can click through Documents --> View Documents --> Plans/Elevations/Sections and normally the details of the architect can be found on the plans.


----------



## Firefly (31 Aug 2010)

TreeTiger said:


> Sorry, haven't used an architect since buying my house quite a while ago now. But if I were interested in finding one, I would look at houses I liked that were built or extended in recent years, look up the planning applications and find out who the architects were.
> 
> For example, if you are in Dun Laoghaire / Rathdown, you could click , type in the road name in the location box and see if you can find a particular house that the design interests you. You can click through Documents --> View Documents --> Plans/Elevations/Sections and normally the details of the architect can be found on the plans.


 
That's a super tip!


----------



## RKQ (31 Aug 2010)

TreeTiger said:


> I would look at houses I liked that were built or extended in recent years, look up the planning applications and find out who the architects were.


 
Excellent idea. I would try this.


----------



## popol (31 Aug 2010)

TreeTiger said:


> Sorry, haven't used an architect since buying my house quite a while ago now.  But if I were interested in finding one, I would look at houses I liked that were built or extended in recent years, look up the planning applications and find out who the architects were.
> 
> For example, if you are in Dun Laoghaire / Rathdown, you could click , type in the road name in the location box and see if you can find a particular house that the design interests you.  You can click through Documents --> View Documents --> Plans/Elevations/Sections and normally the details of the architect can be found on the plans.



To take this a stage further you could drop a note into the house in question and say that you like the design and would they mind discussing the architect. I did this and the owner rang me and gave me a blow by blow account of the whole build. He even gave me a break down of all costs, what the extras were etc. Very worthwhile


----------



## Chocks away (31 Aug 2010)

John and Francesca Ryan in Belgrave Rd., Monkstown 01 284 5274 ......... have a chat with them. They did a super job in a friend's house some while back.


----------



## Shawady (1 Sep 2010)

kjr said:


> Can anyone recommend a architect for a house extension . There are many out there but I dont have any personal referrals so keen to hear from others with good experience that can recommend one.
> 
> Tks


 
I have recently got an extension and used the architect Patrick Lynch. I have attached link below.
He is currently doing an extension in Dundrum which I think is close to completetion, so if you were interested you could drop up to see his work. He also charges a set fee and not a % of the building costs.

http://www.lyncharchitects.ie/


----------

